# Big Thanks to Josh and JKI Team



## mise_en_place (Aug 15, 2019)

Big thanks to Josh for hooking me up with some pretty awesome butcher knives. Jon mentioned to me a couple of years ago he had butcher knives that weren't listed on his website. I had a discussion with Josh last week and finally pulled the trigger on an 180mm hankotsu, 180mm garasuki, and 200mm atamatori. 

I feel like excellent customer service and utmost professionalism re: payment, shipping, etc go without saying when dealing with JKI, but it is still worth mentioning. 

I purchased the large hankotsu with whole pigs in mind. It worked really nicely this morning on a 322 lb Berkshire hog. 

The atamatori was particularly useful in breaking beef as well as trimming up all the chase steaks. Josh told me he liked using this knife for sheeting flatirons. I tried that today with great results!

The garasuki was a bit of a what-the-hell purchase. It'll get a workout in November, though. 

Thanks, guys!

Here are a couple of photos from this morning plus two others:







Atamatori in the background






Atamatori did a really good job cleaning up this bavette. If you haven't tried bavette (also called sirloin flap or faux hanger), you should look out for it. It's a great grilling steak. 

Bonus photos:


----------



## slickmamba (Aug 15, 2019)

Aww man, post head cheese pics


----------



## daveb (Aug 15, 2019)

I picked up one of the atamatori a couple years ago off bst. Great knife used as a small scimitar. 

And +1 on JKI.


----------

